# Java 8 Sicherheitswarnung abschalten [solved]



## Kaspatoo (11. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

wenn ich eine Java Anwendung starte, erhalte ich jedes Mal eine Sicherheitswarnung, bei der ich auf weiter klicken muss. 

Dieses tritt jedoch nur auf, wenn ich Firefox verwende, mit Internet Explorer erscheint diese Meldung nicht.

Auf java.com habe ich folgenden text gefunden:
https://www.java.com/de/download/faq/signed_code.xml
Warum wird die Option Diese Meldung nicht wieder für diese Anwendung anzeigen nicht im Sicherheitsdialogfeld für eine nicht signierte Anwendung angezeigt?
Ab Java 7 Update 40 ist die Option Diese Meldung nicht wieder für diese Anwendung anzeigen nicht mehr verfügbar. Im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Versionen kann der Benutzer das Sicherheitsdialogfeld für eine nicht signierte Anwendung nicht mehr unterdrücken. Er muss jedes Mal die Option Ich akzeptiere das Risiko und möchte diese Anwendung ausführen wählen, um die nicht signierte Anwendung auszuführen. 


Jetzt bin ich aber nicht sicher, ob es sich hierbei um eine solche unsignierte Anwendung hält.
Die Fehlermeldung besagt, das Zertifikat sei nicht gültig.
Jedoch: Ein Blick auf die Zertifikatdetails zeigt Gültigkeit bis 2017.


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Zertifikat in die Liste vetrauenswürdiger Zertifikate zu bringen? Ich finde zumindest keine Möglichkeit, es wenigstens herunterzuladen, über das Warnungsfenster zumindest.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum im IE der Warnhinweis nicht erscheint, was wiederum nach einen Browserproblem klingt, wobei nicht klar ist, ob IE sich an dieser Stelle nicht sogar falsch verhält.

Über Ideen und Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Kaspatoo (11. Mrz 2015)

Ok mir wurde bereits im RL geholfen.

Große Bildungslücke:
Im FF links (im IE rechts) neben der URL (HTTPS) befindet sich ein kleines Schloss-Symbol. Wenn man auf dieses klickt, kann man sich ebenfalls die Zertifikat-Details anschauen und findet dann auch einen Export-Button.

Im Java Control-Panel unter Sicherheit/Zertifikate verwalten/"Sichere Site" kann man dieses Zertifikat dann importieren und der extra-Prompt bleibt fern.

Dass es im IE nicht aufgepoppt war, liegt vermutlich teilweise daran, dass der IE in 64 bit und der FF in 32 bit ausgeführt wurde, obwohl Java inzwischen gemeinse Konfigurationen verwendet (der Import des Zertifikats im Control Panel vom Java JRE 8 32bit war danach auch im CP des JRE8 64bit zu sehen. Das wieder Löschen des Zertifikats, löscht es auch aus dem CP der jeweiligen anderen Version).
Von daher nach wie vor unverständlich warum hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.

Dieser Frage gehe ich aber nicht mehr weiter.


----------

